# SINE Player CPU hungry on Mac



## Osophy (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello peeps

I feel like i'm the 100th person asking for help about this, but the CPU usage of the SINE Player on my set-up is suspiciously crazy
For info :
-I have a reconditioned MacbookPro 2,7Ghz i5 double core / 8Go
currently on Catalina (10.15)
-I have the SINE 1.0.6 
-I use SINE mostly to run the Male and Female Choirs of Metropolis Ark 1
-I have different instances of the SINE on two tracks (one for the Female Choir, on for the Male Choir)

I can run a track with a full orchestra no problem, but as soon as the Attack of the first note of a choir patch begins, it sends Logic in "System Overload" instantly 
And i insist, it's instantaneous, so much that i have to wait for the System Overload Window to appear, unable to do anything (and secretly praying that my computer doesn't explode)

Last time, the simple fact of adding the male choir to a session and having a few low notes, without even playing them
the session started to Overload left and right for some reason when it was running "ok" with just the Female Choir but the session had almost nothing on it (no full-orchestra, no super heavy synths...)

Am i doing something wrong ?
Is my set-up to weak to handle two choir patches ?
Are these choir patches especially hungry ?
Can the issue be fixed inside the SINE interface ?

Halp!

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## MilenApostolov (Nov 24, 2021)

Osophy said:


> Hello peeps
> 
> I feel like i'm the 100th person asking for help about this, but the CPU usage of the SINE Player on my set-up is suspiciously crazy
> For info :
> ...


Same issue here!


----------



## Osophy (Nov 27, 2021)

MilenApostolov said:


> Same issue here!


Just as a point of comparaison, what's your set-up ?


----------



## MilenApostolov (Nov 28, 2021)

Osophy said:


> Just as a point of comparaison, what's your set-up ?


MacBook Pro 16 inch core i9 64ram, latest sine player version and Berlin series libraries


----------



## Osophy (Nov 28, 2021)

MilenApostolov said:


> MacBook Pro 16 inch core i9 64ram, latest sine player version and Berlin series libraries


Interesting... you still have problems with way better specs than me...
On their site they take the time to specify that the processor frequency recommended is 3,6GHz or higher
Maybe that's where the problem is :l

I'm about 1Ghz short


----------



## MilenApostolov (Nov 28, 2021)

Having that kind of setup and still having issues is a little strange. I am sure that this is some kind of software bug that hopefully, they will resolve... Plus i am running all the libraries from my laptop SSD


----------



## Osophy (Nov 28, 2021)

I agree
it low-key doesn't make sense :l


----------



## Vik (Nov 28, 2021)

Which buffer setting (in Logic’s audio preferences)?


----------



## MilenApostolov (Nov 28, 2021)

Well I tried 128 (it works absolutely fine with kontakt OT libraries) then I’ve tried 256 but since I am more of a classical musician latency is a killer for me. That’s why I am trying not to go above 256


----------



## Osophy (Nov 30, 2021)

Vik said:


> Which buffer setting (in Logic’s audio preferences)?


I have Overloads even at 1024


----------



## MilenApostolov (Nov 30, 2021)

Osophy said:


> I have Overloads even at 1024


Hmm that’s is an issue with sine I am 99% sure


----------



## Seizh Avel (Nov 30, 2021)

I have noticed that, sometimes, SINE instances in Logic do not load instruments patches when opening the Logic project. In this case, when I run the tracks, I also have these overload errors...
Only solution I found, open the different SINE sessions which forces the patches to be loaded. It's probably a bug, I didn't have this problem with version 1.0.5


----------



## MilenApostolov (Dec 1, 2021)

Seizh Avel said:


> I have noticed that, sometimes, SINE instances in Logic do not load instruments patches when opening the Logic project. In this case, when I run the tracks, I also have these overload errors...
> Only solution I found, open the different SINE sessions which forces the patches to be loaded. It's probably a bug, I didn't have this problem with version 1.0.5


Let's hope that the OT team is on the lookout for opinions and feedback. I think those guys are great and will definitely fix t his sooner or later.


----------



## MilenApostolov (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi guys! The situation is getting worse. I can't play anything. Firstly each time a new instrument is introduced it crashes and afterwards when I click ok then it's fine but if I have some complicated piece it's a nightmare for the first 5 minutes...


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 16, 2022)

This isn't normal for the Sine/Ark 1 choirs. My Sine version Ark (including choirs uses a good 3-4 **times* *less CPU than equivalent Kontakt version. So, where the Ark 1 choir shorts have about a 15-20% single CPU hit in Kontakt if I play repetitive phrases, the same Sine patch uses somewhere in the neighborhood of 5-7% CPU on a single core. (I'm also on an i9 8 core MBP).

However what Seizh says is correct. I've noticed that after updating from Sine 1.0.5 Sine now doesn't always load patches when you select the track. In fact I was revamping a template this past week and noticed that Sine wouldn't load some pathces unless I opened the GUI. I could watch the load bar do it's thing after opening the GUI, even if that track had been selected long enough for that patch to have loaded...

Short version is there definitely is a bug in the latest version of Sine. Normally it's super efficient, and you can run it on a machine with far lower specs than the ones they recommend... I'd strongly encourage both of you to file support tickets as the more emails they get about this the better... Once enough people email with the same issue they can't dismiss it as an edge case...

Anyway see if you notice the same thing happening. (Some patches not loading unless you open the GUI. On my end at least, that seems to be the behavior I was seeing this past week).


----------



## Jotto (Jan 16, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> However what Seizh says is correct. I've noticed that after updating from Sine 1.0.5 Sine now doesn't always load patches when you select the track. In fact I was revamping a template this past week and noticed that Sine wouldn't load some pathces unless I opened the GUI.


This


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 16, 2022)

undoubtedly all of you have reported this to OT?

Not on mbp but on imac


----------



## MilenApostolov (Feb 25, 2022)

hey guys! Does your problem still persist? I've reached them several times to the OT team but they told me that they know about the issue but can not give me an ETA of some kind of update. They told me that his issue is ONLY Logic Pro X related... I understand that this is some nasty bug but not giving us an approximate time of fixing this problem is a little unserious. I mean most of my libraries are from OT and I like them a lot and their approach to sampling instruments but... at the moment I can not even migrate to Kontakt... I fell a little left behind. In the end, I was accused of bad temper because I told them that it's not serious to tell me that this is only in logic :D I have tons of projects and I am working only in logic these system overloads are getting unbearable, especially in big orchestral projects with a lot of instruments. Does any of you have some kind of workaround for this problem from what I can see we won't see any resolution any time soon. I still love this work and somehow believe that eventually, they will fix this problem but a lot of features in Sine are half baked good ideas... and our work can not be postponed until the update arrives. Have a great day!


----------

